# Possibly new budgie!



## mogz_56 (Dec 7, 2021)

I need help! I'm so torn and don't know what to do! I had two budgies and We recently lost one of our budgies! The other budgie seems so lonely he's not really eating or drinking ( the budgie that we lost was more hand tamed and wanted to spend time with us. The budgie that we have has always liked just doing its own thing) he's also not talking much anymore. I want to get him a new friend but in two weeks we are going on vacation for 10 days. My husband will be at home looking after him but he also works 9 hours a day. My concern is if I wait to get a new budgie for when we come home, our budgie won't make it because he hasn't eaten or drank much since he lost his brother. I just don't know if I should wait or get one now?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Sorry for your loss 
In either case, you have to quarantine the new bird for at least 30 days to make sure that neither gets the other sick. So there is no responsible easy button on this I’m afraid 

How did your budgie die?
Is the remaining one still pooping?
(This is the most reliable way to know if he’s eating when you aren’t around).


----------



## mogz_56 (Dec 7, 2021)

He is pooping but it's slimier if that makes sense it's not as solid. Thank you! I completely forgot about the month quartine! I have been so concerned I'm not thinking straight! With my husband being home he will spend time with him when he gets home I am hoping that's enough?!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That will definitely help and it may even be better not to have the stress of an added budgie right now even after a month long quarantine; he's understandably withdrawn and saddened by the loss of his friend so I think first he needs some time to get used to his new scenario before you decide if he'd do better with a friend or not. 

Spending some time with your husband while he's there for longer hours will be just fine, I think


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your bird, did he pass from an illness or old age, if it was an illness you need to be sure that it was not something that could have been passed to the other bird, it is understandable that he is mourning for his brother but you need to make sure he is not ill. When no one is around leave a radio or tv on for him.


----------



## mogz_56 (Dec 7, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> That will definitely help and it may even be better not to have the stress of an added budgie right now even after a month long quarantine; he's understandably withdrawn and saddened by the loss of his friend so I think first he needs some time to get used to his new scenario before you decide if he'd do better with a friend or not.
> 
> Spending some time with your husband while he's there for longer hours will be just fine, I think


Thank you so much I feel more at ease now! 😌


Cody said:


> Sorry for the loss of your bird, did he pass from an illness or old age, if it was an illness you need to be sure that it was not something that could have been passed to the other bird, it is understandable that he is mourning for his brother but you need to make sure he is not ill. When no one is around leave a radio or tv on for him.


He died from old age, should I put on budgie sounds or just regular TV?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Regular TV, you don't want to play budgie sounds (it'll just confuse him).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for the loss of your bird.
How old is your current budgie? Some budgies get along just fine as solo birds while others need company.
If your current budgie if pretty old, it may not take to having a new friend so, after quarantine, you must be ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis, IF necessary.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

By the way, welcome to the forums 👋 

You'll find lots of great info in the links provided above by FaeryBee, and if you need any help afterwards be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Please keep us updated on how your little one is doing soon!


----------

